# Gopher torts



## voodoochild (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm in Tampa and I regularly see gopher torts on the trails and sometimes crossing the street. Apparently it's illegal to even touch them. I was wondering if anybody knows how to setup a rescue. Do they even have them? They must, right? I called FWC but the guy wasn't very helpful. Just seems to me that not being able to breed them cant help the populations especially if it's habitat loss that is responsible for the decline in numbers.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 10, 2012)

I used to live in Tampa, where I studied zoology at USF. I used to see lots of gopher tortoises, too - usually on the preserve, but sometimes in the neighborhoods, too.

The preserve I'm referring to is USF's Eco-Area, a large holding of land near the USF campus, where both research and teaching are conducted.

If you want to talk to someone about gopher tortoise conservation in the Tampa area, contact Professors Earl McCoy and Henry Mushinsky at USF:

http://biology.usf.edu/ib/faculty/emccoy/
http://biology.usf.edu/ib/faculty/hmushinsky/

They (or their grad students) can tell you about what programs are in place now, and may be able to advise you on conservation laws in Florida, too. That should be a good resource as you work out how to get involved.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 10, 2012)

I believe the fwc website says it is ok to pick them up to help them across the road in the direction they are heading, and that it is ok to take an injured one to a licensed wildlife rehab person. Otherwise, yes, you are really not supposed to touch or bother them in any way. The humane society of the united states has a gopher tortoise relocation program through their florida state office, but it's primarily for the animals that are in immediate danger from development projects, and the HSUS has special permits from the fwc to move them.

Also, I don't know if by rescue and breeding you're talking about a captive breeding program in order to increase overall population numbers, but that kind of thing is extremely complicated and expensive, and would probably ever only be done as a last resort for areas where the tortoises have been completely extirpated.


----------



## voodoochild (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info! 

To me it just seems like they should issue so many permits a year for people that want to keep them and breed them. I mean radiated torts for example are at risk of becoming extinct in the wild and if that happens there would at least be those that exist in private collections.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 11, 2012)

voodoochild said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> To me it just seems like they should issue so many permits a year for people that want to keep them and breed them. I mean radiated torts for example are at risk of becoming extinct in the wild and if that happens there would at least be those that exist in private collections.



I agree. I think regulations should be modified so experienced tortoise keepers can breed them legally. Also, just as there is a California Turtle and Tortoise Club, I think there should be a similar organization in Florida. 

But for now, neither of those scenarios exist. Hopefully you and others will find a way to keep gopher tortoises going down there. Like all turtles, they are awesome creatures.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 20, 2012)

You can also contact the group called the Gopher Tortoise Council.


----------



## pryncesssc (Sep 21, 2012)

This is a group I am friends with on facebook that is a gopher rescue.. Maybe you can contact them for info .. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Centr...non-profit-501c3-Organization/146330612082631


----------



## tortadise (Sep 21, 2012)

[/quote]

I agree. I think regulations should be modified so experienced tortoise keepers can breed them legally. Also, just as there is a California Turtle and Tortoise Club, I think there should be a similar organization in Florida. 
[/quote]

I agree as well. Need the same scenario with texas torts. They are strickly forbidden to be kept bred, or touched by anyone unless permited. Its pretty tough getting the permit of your not an organization, and or zoo. State by state regulations though.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 21, 2012)

tortadise said:


> I agree as well. Need the same scenario with texas torts. They are strickly forbidden to be kept bred, or touched by anyone unless permited. Its pretty tough getting the permit of your not an organization, and or zoo. State by state regulations though.



Yeah, this is pretty much a problem with any threatened animal that can be kept as a pet. It's absolutely wonderful to forbid collecting them from the wild, but it's not a good idea to outlaw captive populations.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 22, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> You can also contact the group called the Gopher Tortoise Council.



Yes! This is a great organization that is based, I believe, in FL.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 26, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> > You can also contact the group called the Gopher Tortoise Council.
> ...


----------

